
This creek divides the US connecting the Atlantic and Pacific oceans - ZeljkoS
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/this-creek-divides-the-us-connecting-the-atlantic-and-p-1565867365?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
ZeljkoS
More scientific details:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parting_of_the_Waters](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parting_of_the_Waters)

